# Distance from panel to HVAC unit



## etbrown4 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm aware of a clearance requirement from a elec panel to a gas or water pipe.

Does the same requirement apply to an HVAC unit? If so, how many inches horizontally from the center line, or one side of a panel?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

etbrown4 said:


> I'm aware of a clearance requirement from a elec panel to a gas or water pipe.


Which requirement is this?






etbrown4 said:


> Does the same requirement apply to an HVAC unit? If so, how many inches horizontally from the center line, or one side of a panel?


Nope, same clearances as any other equipment. 
Why would you think HVAC has a different clearance requirement?


----------



## etbrown4 (Jul 27, 2011)

*clearance*

I know there is a 30" clearance requirement to the side of a panel.

Let's say the right side of the panel is hard against another wall which is perpendicular to the wall the panel is mounted on.

Is the clearance in this case measured from the right side of the panel?

I've seen Mike Holt's drawing on this, however it's a little confusing, since he shows it with 3 panels on the same wall, and not with a single panel, and a single conductive pipe or object.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The clearance is 30 inches-- you measure it anyway you want. You can have 15" from center or you can measure 30" from one side. If the panel itself is 30" wide then that is all you need. Obviously a 36" or 48" panel would need clearance on the entire panel but that is it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

etbrown4 said:


> I know there is a 30" clearance requirement to the side of a panel.
> 
> Let's say the right side of the panel is hard against another wall which is perpendicular to the wall the panel is mounted on.
> 
> ...


Yeah, 30", and the panel does not have to be centered in that 30"


----------



## etbrown4 (Jul 27, 2011)

*panel clearance*

30" clear logically means 30" from the closet portion of a panel to a pipe, water heater or other grounded object. Meaning that you would not measure from the center of the panel. If accurate, that seems clear enough.

Then if you want to add a little confusion, take a look at Mike Holt;s sketch as seen in the DIY chatroom, where others from here have posted. With 3 panels on a wall, it's not clear at all.

Some of his dimensions seem to be drawn to the centerline or near to it.:blink:

Here is the link http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/help-distance-between-hot-water-tank-electrical-panel-5774/


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

etbrown4 said:


> 30" clear logically means 30" from the closet portion of a panel to a pipe, water heater or other grounded object. Meaning that you would not measure from the center of the panel. If accurate, that seems clear enough.
> 
> Then if you want to add a little confusion, take a look at Mike Holt;s sketch as seen in the DIY chatroom, where others from here have posted. With 3 panels on a wall, it's not clear at all.
> 
> ...


It does not mean the closest portion of the panel. You need 30" of clear space. The panel does not need to be centered in that 30". So the panel could be right next to a pipe or grounded source as you made up, as long as there is 30" to the next obstruction.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

etbrown4 said:


> 30" clear logically means 30" from the closet portion of a panel to a pipe, water heater or other grounded object. Meaning that you would not measure from the center of the panel. If accurate, that seems clear enough.
> 
> Then if you want to add a little confusion, take a look at Mike Holt;s sketch as seen in the DIY chatroom, where others from here have posted. With 3 panels on a wall, it's not clear at all.
> 
> ...


IMO that graphic is perfectly clear. As McClary says, it is NOT 30" from an edge. It is 30" total. Multiple panels are allowed to overlap in this dimension. 
Read the section very closely. The more you read it the more obvious it becomes.

Also, there is NO mention of pipes or "grounded objects". Just clear space.
The only time grounded objects are mentioned is with regard to working space depth and, this is only over 151v to ground under certain conditions, as seen in Table 110.26(A)(1).


----------



## etbrown4 (Jul 27, 2011)

*stacked panels - will they violate working space*

I'm clear especially after reading McClary's post and after viewing EC&M's publication and a different sketch by Mike Holt! I also appreciate the input of other posters.

Holt's better sketch viewable here http://ecmweb.com/nec/code-basics/working_space_enough_0109/index.html

As a followup, I know there is no minimum height above the floor for a panel installation. Is it permissible to stack 2 panels in the same stud space as long as you can keep them under the height maximum?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

etbrown4 said:


> As a followup, I know there is no minimum height above the floor for a panel installation. Is it permissible to stack 2 panels in the same stud space as long as you can keep them under the height maximum?


True unless you are wiring a trailer-- 550.11(A)


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

etbrown4 said:


> I'm clear especially after reading McClary's post and after viewing EC&M's publication and a different sketch by Mike Holt! I also appreciate the input of other posters.
> 
> Holt's better sketch viewable here http://ecmweb.com/nec/code-basics/working_space_enough_0109/index.html
> 
> As a followup, I know there is no minimum height above the floor for a panel installation.* Is it permissible to stack 2 panels in the same stud space as long as you can keep them under the height maximum?*


Yes provided that the highest breaker is not more than 6'7" to the center of the operating handle.

Chris


----------

